# Nikon Mirrorless: Photographers give their first impressions on the new mirrorless system



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 20, 2018)

> Nikon has posted their 5th teaser for the new Z6 and Z7 full frame mirrorless cameras coming this week from Nikon. In this video, the testers for this new system give their first impressions and being a marketing piece, they’re obviously all positive.
> You can see the rest of the teaser videos here.



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 20, 2018)

From the leaked photos the ergonomics look usable unlike Sony which are useless even for medium sized palm.


----------



## LeftHandMedia (Aug 20, 2018)

I know right?!? Crazy how Sony is smashing the rest of the staples for years now with such useless gear...


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 20, 2018)

Ok, they say ' so lightweight'. The camera will obviously be only slightly lighter without the mirror, so I deduce the new lenses are lighter too, which leads us to an inevitable conclusion the new mount lenses are all plastic. Did I miss anything?


----------



## ethanz (Aug 20, 2018)

Nikon is really trying to build a lot of momentum online with all these small releases.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 20, 2018)

Nikon, on 7/25 with the written announcement:

_"Additionally, an F-Mount adapter is being developed that will enable the use of a wide variety of F-Mount NIKKOR lenses with the new camera."_​
Now, with this video:

_"You can use all my F mount lenses on this new camera."_​
I totally thought he said 'all your F mount lenses', but the verbiage above implies that all the F mount glass that he happens to own just happens to qualify for use with this adaptor.

Sneaky, Nikon, sneaky.

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 20, 2018)

That grip looks more CaNikon DSLR than squeeze-it-in Sony and my guess is overall more like the D7200 sorta size.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 20, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Nikon, on 7/25 with the written announcement:
> 
> _"Additionally, an F-Mount adapter is being developed that will enable the use of a wide variety of F-Mount NIKKOR lenses with the new camera."_​
> Now, with this video:
> ...



Moreover. The only reliable information is that at least two lenses are mountable (assuming the guy doesn't own two exact same lenses).


----------



## Adelino (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm not remotely interested in buying one but very interested in the announcement. I'm actually cheering for Nikon a bit. I guess the better their camera is, the harder Canon will have to push on future cameras. Also this looks way more interesting to me than the Sony releases.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 20, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> That grip looks more CaNikon DSLR than squeeze-it-in Sony and my guess is overall more like the D7200 sorta size.


yes. already knwon from previous teasers. 



> Here is a rumored roadmap for the upcoming Nikon Z-mount mirrorless cameras and lenses in 2018 to 2019.
> 
> *2018:*
> 
> ...


https://www.nikonrumors.co/nikon-z-mount-mirrorless-cameras-lenses-roadmap-2018-2019/


----------



## crashpc (Aug 20, 2018)

The pinching on the LCD looks pathetic (stuttery, laggy), as on most Nikon cameras. I wonder if the LiveView is the same way with high magnification as on older DSLRs.


----------



## tmroper (Aug 20, 2018)

Super sharp and feels just like a DSLR? What more could you ask for in a mirrorless?


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 20, 2018)

tmroper said:


> Super sharp and feels just like a DSLR? What more could you ask for in a mirrorless?


----------



## sleepnever (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm cheering Nikon on, even as a Canon user, because competition is a great thing for many reasons. Sony has been kicking hard the last few years. Nikon has started to kick back (D850, etc), and we're all hoping that Canon joins the fight. I hope the next month is exciting across the board.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 20, 2018)

And this is why you take your time and do it right......


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 20, 2018)

Here's a still Petapixel reported from the video (yet I don't see this shot anywhere in the video):





I can only presume this guy has fairly large hands because this shot runs largely against th grain of a host of mockups/layouts that would imply that this camera is not dramatically smaller than their SLRs.

It's a limited look, but the size/shape of the lens looks more like a 100 f/2.8 than the fast prime or zooms we've seen. Truly curiously to see how much glass they launch with.

- A


----------



## amorse (Aug 20, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Here's a still Petapixel reported from the video (yet I don't see this shot anywhere in the video):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Brandon Woelfel - though I'm not sure I can help you with his hand size.

I thought, based on every marketing image of the camera I've seen, the camera looks somewhat small. Initially I remember there were a lot of comments about how large the EVF looked in leaked images, but I suspect the EVF is normal sized and everything else was small. Also, I think there were already some rumours on the launch lenses: _"__24-70mm f/4 zoom, a 50mm f/1.8 prime, and a wide angle lens (possibly a 24mm, 28mm, or 35mm with an aperture of f/1.8__" . _This other link also shows a few people holding the camera - it looks to me that everyone holding it also suffers from Sony's "I don't have enough room for my pinky" syndrome.

Also, I think they also noted that they're releasing 2 cameras - who's to say we're not seeing images from more than one upcoming release? I guess we'll know more by the end of the week.


----------



## The Fat Fish (Aug 20, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Great stuff from Nikon so far. Let's hope Canon can do something to blow us away. I have my doubts but I remain hopeful.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 20, 2018)

Given the opinions on Canon's 'innovation' it will not be hard to 'blow you away compared to expectation.


----------



## RGF (Aug 20, 2018)

Wonder what Canon has up its sleeve? Nikon is going all out to deliver exciting bodies, and in a way leaving Canon behind. Though Canon could catch up at any time if they were to leverage outside resources.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 20, 2018)

amorse said:


> Also, I think they also noted that they're releasing 2 cameras - who's to say we're not seeing images from more than one upcoming release? I guess we'll know more by the end of the week.



Look at the latest release 

http://www.nikoneye.com/nikon-launches-one-more-teaser-ahead-of-the-announcement/#disqus_thread

And the previous rumour

http://www.nikoneye.com/new-nikon-c...ew-58mm-f-0-95-to-be-released-soon-after-too/

Those are very different cameras (the central hump and the surrounds under the trigger finger).


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 20, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Look at the latest release
> http://www.nikoneye.com/nikon-launches-one-more-teaser-ahead-of-the-announcement/#disqus_thread
> And the previous rumour
> http://www.nikoneye.com/new-nikon-c...ew-58mm-f-0-95-to-be-released-soon-after-too/
> Those are very different cameras (the central hump and the surrounds under the trigger finger).



Agree we may be seeing two different body sizes for the rumored two different models, but the photos don't exactly give away much.

The 'previous rumor' as you called it above was absurdly thoroughly looked at before:

​
This just looks like a slightly tinier FF body, perhaps as big as a D7X00 crop camera. If there are two sizes, _one would presume this was the bigger one. _

But this newer rumor (my pic from earlier on this thread) looks pretty damn similar to this. It may be a smaller camera in this latest video clip, but it also may just be a dude with big hands.

Both the old rumors' and new rumors' shots/screencaps show:

EVF centered on the mount, slightly off-center of the body's center line
One large knob proud of the top on the right hand side (from the subject's view) right next to the strap eyelet
Relatively smooth top without protruding knobs on the left hand side except for the grip
The grips' buttons are raised higher than the aforementioned smooth top section
A transition from the mount to the 'pentaprism' area that is curved at the base and then a trapezoidal wedge
But there are zero grip differences between the two that we can definitively see because the dude's hands are covering most of it.

So I'm seeing a lot more that's alike between all these rumors than different. If there's something different you can see, I'm genuinely curious -- please present a side by side to show what you mean. (I'm not doubting you -- I just don't see it myself.)

It's possible -- if there are indeed two models at launch -- that the two bodies are identical in outer form factor. We'll see.

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 20, 2018)

I agree with most of your comments but if you look at the first photo there is a definite DSLR-style slope to the area around the shutter release, a slope that is clearly absent in the latest shot and I don't think that can be accounted for but the angle of viewing. And the 'prism housing' looks like a different shape.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 20, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> I agree with most of your comments but if you look at the first photo there is a definite DSLR-style slope to the area around the shutter release, a slope that is clearly absent in the latest shot and I don't think that can be accounted for but the angle of viewing. And the 'prism housing' looks like a different shape.



That's a parallax sort of sitch to me. The latest shot is simply at a lower angle so it's hard to see other features we could see in the earlier ads. That's why you can't see the diopter / eye adjustment knob, the hotshoe, etc.

Also, the latest shot has clearly been massaged in PS and/or was covered up in use to not have a leak or social media reveal. It honestly looks like a gradient fill paint bucket was applied on the 'pentaprism' area.

So I think there's a _chance_ these three shots over time during this campaign are describing the same form factor body:




I also think the three different diameter lenses above are confounding how the mount to 'pentaprism' transition looks, and (call me crazy) that might be deliberate to eff with us. The left shot is a smaller diameter (perhaps a 67?) 24-something slower/longer zoom. The middle could be the 50-ish f/0.95 we've heard about as the barrel would appear to to be sized as big as the mount transition to the pentaprism, which would be enormous. And the third one looks like a 100 macro (or maybe a svelte 35 f1.4) to me. And there are clearly two different sizes of hands here.

I think Nikon is screwing with us here to prevent any clear connecting of dots from happening until launch. I applaud these little cloak and dagger moves -- this is fun for me.

- A


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 20, 2018)

Nikon has a unique method to add grip to the lens mount ring- gaffers tape.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 20, 2018)

Updated. Totally forgot about the early screen grab.

That last one looks 35 or 50 Art sized to me (the size/design/depth of the hood is a tell as well), but pics 3 and 4 below may indeed be different lenses. There's no chance the #4 is a 100 f/2.8 -- the hood would likely be circular at that FL.




- A


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 21, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Updated. Totally forgot about the early screen grab.
> 
> That last one looks 35-50 Art sized to me (the size/design/depth of the hood is a tell as well), but pics 3 and 4 below may indeed be different lenses. There's no chance the #4 is a 100 f/2.8 -- the hood would likely be circular at that FL.
> 
> - A



Good analysis. At 100mm prime the hood would probably be longer, but it doesn't have to be circular. The hood on the picture above may belong to a 24-70.
35-50 is a too short range, given the modern sensor resolutions, 15mm range isn't much different from having a prime 35mm and cropping it.
I don't know if Nikon will be making duplicates of the same fixed/zoom ranges or create a new unique line of unusual focal lengths, like 30-80...


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 21, 2018)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Good analysis. At 100mm prime the hood would probably be longer, but it doesn't have to be circular. The hood on the picture above may belong to a 24-70.
> 35-50 is a too short range, given the modern sensor resolutions, 15mm range isn't much different from having a prime 35mm and cropping it.
> I don't know if Nikon will be making duplicates of the same fixed/zoom ranges or create a new unique line of unusual focal lengths, like 30-80...



Forgive me, Lens #4 above is a prime as it only has one focus ring. I meant 35 _*or*_ 50.

- A


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 21, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Forgive me, Lens #4 above is a prime as it only has one focus ring. I meant 35 _*or*_ 50.
> - A



Ah yeah that's right, it may be a hood for a 35mm or 50mm prime.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 21, 2018)

If there is an adapter, I see no reason, why only some, but not all F-Mount lenses should work with those new cameras. Including all third party lenses for F-Mount.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 21, 2018)

Skyscraperfan said:


> If there is an adapter, I see no reason, why only some, but not all F-Mount lenses should work with those new cameras. Including all third party lenses for F-Mount.


F mount is not all-electric, but has a series of mechanical and electrical features added over time. Supporting all the existing combinations of them may be unfeasible.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 22, 2018)

The Nikon does not appear to have an articulating EVF. Hopefully the Canon will. Going for the low "in the grass" angle.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The Nikon does not appear to have an articulating EVF. Hopefully the Canon will. Going for the low "in the grass" angle.



Would be cool, sure, but that's niche enough for Nikon to say 'that's what the tilting LCD is for.'




- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 22, 2018)

FYI on my guesses -- I didn't do so well. Post-leak, we can now identify the lenses above as (in order):

24-70 f/4 (Which I _originally_ guessed when it dropped , but Neuro and others convinced me two telescoping tubes = 24-120 or longer)
24-70 f/4 (yeah, surprised me too)
Either the 50 f/1.8 or 35 f/1.8 (cannot tell from that shot)
35 f/1.8

- A


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 22, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Would be cool, sure, but that's niche enough for Nikon to say 'that's what the tilting LCD is for.'
> 
> View attachment 179807
> 
> ...


Been there with the M5. Bright daylight and critical focus suck.


----------



## drjlo (Aug 23, 2018)

DPReview Video Already Out
*Nikon Z 7 Hands-On First Impressions *


----------



## ethanz (Aug 24, 2018)

drjlo said:


> DPReview Video Already Out
> *Nikon Z 7 Hands-On First Impressions *



Looks very nice. Sounds like the EVF is good too, will have to see in person how good...


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 24, 2018)

Did anyone note that the adapter will offer AF on only 19 lenses?






At 3:20


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 24, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Did anyone note that the adapter will offer AF on only 19 lenses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A number of older lenses will get aperture control but not AF control. But I hadn't seen the number. That seems hideously small and I question if Kai had a manual at time of use to know this.

Love Kai, but we don't even have definitive written sources to check on this yet -- do we?

- A


----------



## stevelee (Aug 24, 2018)

Is it really a "Zed," or is it really a "Zeta," by analogy to the Alpha?


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 25, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Is it really a "Zed," or is it really a "Zeta," by analogy to the Alpha?




They literally open the video from DPR on this:






- A


----------



## sdz (Aug 25, 2018)

The Northrups: Two thumbs down.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 25, 2018)

sdz said:


> The Northrups: Two thumbs down.



They seem underwhelmed......


----------



## sdz (Aug 25, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> They seem underwhelmed......



Poor auto focus is a killer.

Nikon likely will update their cameras. They must.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 25, 2018)

LeftHandMedia said:


> I know right?!? Crazy how Sony is smashing the rest of the staples for years now with such useless gear...


Sorry, what planet is this on?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 25, 2018)

tmroper said:


> Super sharp and feels just like a DSLR? What more could you ask for in a mirrorless?


Almost _sounds like _a DSLR, doesn't it?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 25, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Nikon has a unique method to add grip to the lens mount ring- gaffers tape.


Cheap, portable, easily available everywhere - another great example of Nikon's forward thinking and commitment to its customers..!


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 25, 2018)

I can’t normally bear to watch, or rather listen to T & C, but I watched a bit of the video and what they were saying about IBIS not working so great on older lenses matches my experiences with some of the (albeit not latest generation) Pentax DSLRs. The thought of having Stabilization on all your old lenses reads brilliantly in the spec sheet, but in practice I foound it a bit ‘meh’.

I had / have a similar experience with focus peaking on mirrorless. My initial reaction to using it was how great it was going to be, and how I’d get so much use out of my manual lenses, but as practical experiences began to mount up I found it wasn’t actually as good for me as an ‘S’ type screen in a 5Dii or 6D.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 25, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> I can’t normally bear to watch, or rather listen to T & C, but I watched a bit of the video and what they were saying about IBIS not working so great on older lenses matches my experiences with some of the (albeit not latest generation) Pentax DSLRs. The thought of having Stabilization on all your old lenses reads brilliantly in the spec sheet, but in practice I foound it a bit ‘meh’.



With older lenses, it drops from 5 axes to only 3. Presumably the lens must supply some info for the full 5-axis system.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 25, 2018)

3kramd5 said:


> With older lenses, it drops from 5 axes to only 3. Presumably the lens must supply some info for the full 5-axis system.


You can expect the same from Canon, (presumably) IBIS of three stops, and works with exiting OS lenses to give 5 stops in combination.....


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 26, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> You can expect the same from Canon, (presumably) IBIS of three stops, and works with exiting OS lenses to give 5 stops in combination.....


Likewise for Sony, although I don't think it's using in-lens stabilization to augment IBIS for a combined 5 axes. Rather, the camera needs to know focal length and subject distance for full support, and not all lenses can provide that data.

[Edit]
Here is some pertinent information:


> “It needs focal length and focal distance to provide the correct image stabilization,” [Sony's Mark] Weir said. “This is standard with everyone’s system as far as we understand it.”
> 
> However, the way that it works is totally different for lenses that can communicate with the camera and those that cannot.
> 
> ...


[/edit]


----------

